# fish finding rig



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey i was needing some advice. I am setting up my saltwater rigs and was trying learn how to set them up. I was looking online and there was a rig called the fish finding rig. The video i watched on it said i needed to attach a wire leader to my main line and on the main line i need to attach a pyramid sinker attached to a swivel but keep it free moving so that when the fish takes the bait he doesnt feel the weight of the sinker and he also said you can cast longer distances this way. Is there any truth to this or does anyone have any ideas for me or can someone put a picture on here of there rigs so that i can make a proper rig. THANK YOU


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

I believe a fish finder rig is an alias for a Carolina Rig... could be wrong tho. Around here, I'd use a flurocarbon leader instead of wire unless you're going for Kings or Spanish Mac. Also, I would use an egg weight instead of a pyramid. If I'm wrong with a Fish Finder being a Carolina Rig, then ignore my reply.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Also... I like a snell knot for the hook if you're dragging live bait... keeps the bait looking more natural when being pulled through the water IMO


----------



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

The main reason i want wire is just incase i hook into a small shark i would love to catch one to show the wife and kids, no plan on eating them just catch and release when it comes to the sharks


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

in my experience a fish finder(Carolina) rig with a weight that is completely free sliding will not cast as far as other rigs. the weight slides up your main line as it flies through the air. other than that I love fish finder rigs. they work great for me.


----------



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

Thats what i thought. I figured that if you leader was long enough that weight shouldnt really matter to the fish if he feels it or not.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

well I use circle hooks with almost all my bottom rigs so it actually helps sometimes if the weight is fixed because it sorta sets the hook when the fish takes the bait. on my fish finder rigs I just put my main line straight through the eye of the weight with out a swivel and lets it free slide. I can get about a 45 yard cast without a problem with it and that's plenty for where I use it. I don't use it for the surf though because of the wind. itll grab the line and your cast will be even shorter.
I hope this helps and if im wrong somebody please correct me.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Knocker Rig*

If you really are concerned about casting distance, use what is called a 'Knocker Rig'.

Instead of the sinker(weight) stopping at a swivel on the leader, the weight is allowed to slide all the way down to a bead right at the hook knot.

It works just like a Fish Finder Rig. JMHO C2


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

i think ill try that too. thanks C2


----------



## Funman (Aug 8, 2008)

A Carolina rig is a set up used with a artificial lure, a fish finder rig is what I have used for years with good success. I use a egg sinker on the main line, tie a barrel swivel and then attach a florocarbon leader. I also snell knot my hooks. I like this rig because there are less attachment points than other rigs, also i prefer attachment points without clip on attachments, less to fail in my eyes​


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

I like to believe all my rigs are "fish finding rigs"...serious, I always thought a fish finder rig was a 2 drop type or knocker rig,,,but hey, if it catches fish, it's a fish finding rig...

Thanks for the post, learn something new every day!

Jimmy


----------

